# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Argumente që pse muzika është e ndaluar në Islam.

## Ummu_Linah



----------


## ramazan_it

*Argumente të ndalimit, nga Kur´ani dhe Sunneti
*

All-llahu (Subhanehu ve Teala) thotë në Suren Llukman: 

*“Po ka nga njerëzit që blenë tregime boshe e më qëllim që t'i largojnë njerëzit prej rrugës së All-llahut …”* [Llukmaan 31:6] 

Dijetari i Ummetit, Ibn Abbasi (All-llahu e mëshiroftë) ka thënë:

"Kjo nënkupton këndimin." Muxhahidi (All-llahu e mëshiroftë) ka thënë se kjo nënkupton lozjen e daulleve (tabl). (Tafseer al-Tabari, 21/40). 

El-Hasan el-Basri (All-llahu e mëshiroftë) ka thënë: 

"Ky ajet është shpallur në lidhje me këngën dhe instrumentet muzikore."(Tafseer Ibn Katheer, 3/451). 

Fjala e Allahut të Madhëruar:

*" (Zoti) Tha: "Shko, e kush prej tyre vjen pas teje, shpërblimi i juaj është xhehennemi, shpërblim i plotë. Dhe me ate alarmin e zërit tënd, mashtroje atë që mundësh prej tyre,..."* (El-isra 63-64)

Ç'është për qëllim zëri i shejtanit në ajet?

Ka thënë ibën Abbasi dhe Muxhahidi:

"Zëri i shejtanit është kënga, fyejt dhe zbavitjet-argëtimet."

Kurse Ed-dahakë dhe Hasan el-Basriu: 

"Fyelli dhe daullja." Kurtubiu dhe ibën Kethiri kanë thënë: "Kënga (është zëri i shejtanit)."

Fjala e Allahut të Madhëruar: 

*"A prej këtij ligjerimi (Kur'ani) po çuditeni? E po qeshni dhe nuk po qani? Madje dhe e zeni në asgje? "* (En-nexhm 59-61).

Ç'do të thot: "Samidunë" (e cila është e cekur në origjinalin e Kur'anit)?

Ka thënë ibën Abbasi (Allahu qoftë i Kënaqur me atë), Ebu Abide, Taberiu, Kurtubiu, ibën Kethiri dhe El-ulusiu: "Fjala "Samidunë" rrjedh nga gjuha Himjere, e kjo është njëra nga fiset arabe dhe don të thotë "Këngëtarë".




I Dërguari i All-llahut (Salallahu Alejhi ve Selem) ka thënë:

*“Nga Ummeti im, me siguri do të ketë prej atyre që to t´a bëjnë të lejuar zinanë, mëndafshin, alkoholin dhe veglat muzikore…”* (Transmetohet nga Buhariu ta´likan, nr.5590; transmetohet si mevsul nga El-Taberaniu dhe el-Bejhekiu. Shiqo el-Silsilah el-Sahihah,91 të el-Albanit (All-llahu e mëshiroftë) Ibn el-Kajjim (All-llahu e mëshiroftë) ka thënë: “Ky hadith është sahih, i transmetuar nga Buhariu në Sahihun e tij, ku ai e paraqiti atë si argument dhe e deklaroi si mu´allak dhe mexhzum." Ai tha:” Kapitull në të cilin trasmetohet për ata të cilët lejojnë alkoholin duke e thirrur atë me emra të tjerë.” 

Sheikh el-Islam (Ibn Tajmijeh) (All-llahu e mëshiroftë) ka thënë:

 “Ky hadith tregon se ma´azif janë haram, ndërsa ma´azif do të thotë instrumente muzikore, bazuar në dijetarët e gjuhës (arabe). Kjo fjalë përfshinë të gjitha llojet e këtyre instrumenteve.” (El-Mexhmu´, 11/535)


Hadithi, të cilin e transmeton Ebu Malik El-eshariu (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me atë) se Pejgamberi a.s. ka thënë: 

*"Nga ummeti im do të këtë njerëz që do ta pijnë verën duke e emërtuar me tjetër emër dhe do të luajnë me këngë e muzikë e Allahu do t'a shafit (leshojë) tokën dhe prej tyre di t'i shëndrrojë në majmuna dhe derra".* (Hadith i vërtetë, i nxjerrur nga ibën Maxhe dhe Et-taberaniu, kurse e vërtetoi Albani).

Imam Ibën Kajjimi thotë: Në hadithin (paraprak) ndalohen veglat muzikore (el-meazif) dhe Pajgamberi a.s. iu ka premtuar argetuesve me këngë e muzikë se Allahu xh.sh. do t'u lëshojë tokën dhe do t'i shëndërrojë në majmuna dhe derra.. (Shiko: Igathetu el-lehfanë 1/261).



Dijetaret e Sahabëve, tabiinëve, i katër medh-hebeve dhe të tjerët janë të njëzëshëm se fetarisht, kënga dhe muzika është e ndaluar, që prej fjaleve të tyre janë:

- Ka thënë Ebu bekri (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me atë):

 "Kënga dhe veglat muzikore janë fyejt e shejtanit".

- Ka thënë Abdullah ibën Mes'udi (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me atë): 

"Kënga mjell hipokrizi në zemër".

- Ka thënë El-kasim bin Muhamed: 

"Kënga është bosh (e pavlerë) dhe çdo boshe është në zjarr".

- Ka thënë umer bin Abdul Aziz: 

"Kënga është prejardhje nga shejtani dhe perfundimi i saj është hidhërimi i Mëshiruesi (Allahu xh.sh.).

- Ka thënë imam Ebu Hanifja:

 "Kënga është prej mëkatëve , të cilave duhet distancuar mënjëherë nga ajo".

- Ka thënë imam Maliku: 

"Tek ne, me këngë merrën vetëm mëkatarët. Vallë a ka të mençur që thotë se kënga-muzika është hak?

- Ka thënë imam Shafiu: 

"Kënga-muzika është e urrejtur dhe pavlerë, kush e tepron ne të është mendjelehtë dhe nuk pranohet nga ai dëshmia".

-Ka thënë imam Ahmed ibën Hambeli:

- "Kënga mjellë në zemër hipokrizi". 

-Kurse imam Ebu amer bin Salah, në perkrahje të shumicës se dijetarëve, të cilët e ndalojnë Këngën dhe muzikën, thotë:

-"Kënga dhe veglat muzikore janë të ndaluara me "Ixhma".

Keshtu qe po mundohem te te them disa Hadithe, dhe fjale nga Dijetaret e ketij Ummeti ne lidhje me Muziken.

Fillojme me Hadithet:

1) Nga Ebij Umamete (radiall-llahu anhu) thotë: Ka thene Profeti (salall-llahu alejhi ue ala alihi ue sel-lem): 

*" Nuk lejohet shitja e Veglave Mizikore, as blerja e tyre, as tregëtia me to, dhe paret qe fitohen nga ato janë Harram. Dhe tha Profeti (salall-llahu alejhi ue ala alihi ue sel-lem):
Me të vërtetë që ky Ajet ka zbritur për këtë, dhe lexoi:* *“ Dhe ka njerëz që blejnë tregime boshe me qëllim që ti largojnë njerëz nga rruga e All-llahut “ (*Lukman: 6) "

Mbasi e përfundoi ajetin, tha: *“ Pasha atë i cili më ka dërguar mua me të vërtetën, nëse një burrë e ngren zërin e tij duke kënduar, atëherë All-llahu s.u.t. ka për të dërguar dy shejtanë, të cilët do të marin pjesë në këndimin e tij, dhe pastaj do të vazhdojnë ta godasin atë në gjoksin e tij, me këmbët e tyre, ( dhe bëri me shenjë në gjoksin e tij), dhe ka për të qenë ai i cili ka për të rënë në tokë.* " Tha, Imam Tabaraniu. Hadithi është i Dobët.

Ky Hadith edhe pse është i dobët, Dijetarët e kanë marë si shembull për shkak të trasmentimeve të shumta, të cilat e forcojnë këtë Hadith.

Dhe kjo duke u bazuar në një rregull baze në shkencën e hadithit, dhe ajo është:

Hadithi i dobët mund të forcohet deri në gradën Hasen (i mirë), nëse gjenden rrugë të shumta që e forcojne atë.

Dhe të cilat rrugë gjendën në hadithin tonë.


2) Nga Gazijju Ibn Rabijatë thotë: Ka thënë Profeti (salall-llahu alejhi ue ala alihi ue sel-lem):

" Do të hapet toka dhe do të gëlltisi disa njerëz, të cilët gjenden në shtëpiat e tyre, dhe të cilët All-llahu s.u.t. i ka shndërruar në majmuna dhe derra, dhe kjo për shkak, se i binin veglave muzikore dhe i ndëgjonin Këngëtarët."

Trans., Ibn Ebij Dun`ja dhe Ibn Asakir në "Tarijkhu Dimeshk" Sahih.

3) Nga Alij Ibn Ebij Talib (radiall-llahu anhu) thotë: Ka thënë Profeti (salall-llahu alejhi ue ala alihi ue sel-lem):

*" Kur ti bëjë ummeti im 15 vepra, do ti godase ato belaja dhe nga to: kur të pihet alkohooli, kur të të vishet mëndafshi (per burrat), kur të meren këngetarët me kënduar, dhe kur tu biet veglave muzikore..."*
Tra: Imam Tirmidhiju dhe Ibn Ebij Dun`ja. Sahih.

4) Nga Ebij Umamete (radiall-llahu anhu) Thote: Ka thene Profeti (salall-llahu alejhi ue ala alihi ue sel-lem):

*" Do të vazhdojnë disa njerëz nga ky ummet duke hëngër dhe duke pirë, dho do të gdhijnë në mëngjes, dhe ato do të jenë të zhndërruar në majmuna dhe derra............... dhe kjo për shkak se pinin alkohoolin dhe e hanin ribanë (kamatën) dhe mernin këngëtarë për të kënduar, dhe e vishnin mëndafshin (burrat) dhe i këpusnin lidhjet farefisnore. "*

Trasm., Hakimi, Bejhakiu, Ibn Ebij Dun`ja Ibn Asakir dhe Dhehebiu. Sahih, dhe gjendet dhe në " Silsiletul Ehadithis Sahiha.

5) Nga Enes Ibn Malik (radiall-llahu anhu) thotë: Ka thënë Profeti (salall-llahu alejhi ue ala alihi ue sel-lem):

*" Kur Ummeti im ti bëjë hallall 6 gjera, mbi to qoftë Shkatarrimi.
1) Kur të shfaqet në mesin e tyre mallkimi (të mallkojnë njëri tjetrin).
2) Kur ta pinë alkohoolin.
3) Kur ta veshin mëndafshin (burrat).
4) Kur të marin këngëtarët për të kënduar.
5) Kur të mjaftohen burrat me burrat.
6) dhe kur të mjaftohen gratë me gratë. "*


Trans., Imam Tabaraniju, dhe Imam Bejhakiu. Sahih.

6) Nga Abdullah Ibn Amer Ibnul As thotë: Ka thënë Profeti (salall-llahu alejhi ue ala alihi ue sel-lem):

*" All-llahu s.u.t. e ka bërë harram alkohoolin, bixhozin, muzikën, rakine e (qe nxirret) misrit, dhe ç`do gjë dehëse është harram. "*

Trans., Ebu Daudi, Imam Tahauiu, Imam Bejhakiu dhe Imam Ahmedi. Hasen

7) Nga Abdullah Ibn Abbas (radiall-llahu anhuma) thotë: Ka thënë Profeti (salall-llahu alejhi ue ala alihi ue sel-lem):

*" All-llahu s.u.t. i ka bërë harram, alkohoolin, bixhozin, muzikën, dhe ç`do gjë dehëse është harram. "*

Tra: Ebu Daudi, Imam Bejhakiu, Imam Ahmedi, Ibn Hibbani Nesaiu etj. Sahih.

8) Nga Enes Ibn Malik (radiall-llahu anhu) thotë: Ka thënë Profeti (salall-llahu alejhi ue ala alihi ue sel-lem):

*" Dy zëra jane bërë lanet (të mallkuara) në dun`ja dhe në akhiret. "*

" 1) Rënia e fyellit në kënaqësi.
2) Ulërimat, ose të bërtiturat, në fatkeqësi. "
Trans., Imam Bezzari, Imam Mundhiri, Imam Hejthemiu dhe Ibn Hibbani. Sahih.

9) Nga Abdurahman Ibn Auf (radiall-llahu anhu) thotë: Ka thënë Profeti (salall-llahu alejhi ue ala alihi ue sel-lem):

*" Unë nuk kam ndaluar nga e qajtura, porse une kam ndaluar nga dy zëra, që ta pakësojnë trurin.
1) Zbukurimi i zërit me veglat muzikore, dhe luajtja me fyellin e Shejtanit.
2) Ngritja e zërit (ulërimat) në rastë fatkeqësie..........."* 

Trans., Imam Hakim, Bejhakiu, Imam Begauiju, Ibn Sa`di, dhe Tirmidhiu. Hasen.


Thotë Shejkhul Islam Ibn Tejmijje (rahimehull-llah) në librin e tij " El Istikame ".
Ky Hadith, është nga argumentet, me të cilin të mjafton në bërjen harram të muzikës.

Sikurse gjendet në fjalën e njohur të Xhabir Ibn Abdullahit (radiall-llahu anhuma):

*Janë bërë harram dy zëra në mirësi.
1) Veglat muzikore dhe luajtja me to.
2) Rënia e fyellit të shejtanit.
*
Dhe kështu Profeti (salall-llahu alejhi ue ala alihi ue sel-lem) ka ndaluar nga dy zëra në mirësi, sikurse ka ndaluar nga zërat që bëhen në raste fatkeqësie, dhe zëri i cili ndodh në mirësi, është këndimi.

10) Nga Ibij Amir ose Ebij Malik (raduall-llahu anhuma) thotë: Ka thënë Profeti (salall-llahu alejhi ue ala alihi ue sel-lem):

*" Do të ketë njerëz nga ummeti im,, të cilët do ta bëjnë hallall (të lejushme), imoralitetin, alokohoolin, dhe veglat muzikore..............."*

Tra: Imam Bukhariu. Sahih.

Dhe ky është i fundit prej Haditheve.

Kurse prej fjalëve tëdijetarëve të këtij ummeti, po mjaftohem me disa:

Thotë Abdullah Ibn Mesudi:

Muzika të mbin hipokrizinë në zemër.

Thotë Abdullah Ibn Abbasi:

Veglat muzikore janë haram, daullja është haram dhe fyelli është haram.

Thote Hasan El-Basriu:

Nuk është muzika prej çështjes së muslimanëve.

Dhe Ibn Ebu Dunia transmeton me sened te sakte se Imam Sha`abiju ka thënë:

Është i mallkuar ai që këndon dhe ai për të cilin këndohet.

I vetmi që e lejon muzikën është shejtani dhe ndjekësit e tij. All-llahu s.v.t. na rruajt prej tyre.

Mendoj se kjo që është përmendur, dhe ajo që kanë përmendur vëllezërit e tjerë, është e majftushme për këtë temë.

Selamu Alejkum.

----------


## Muhamer

Po cfar thote feja per internetin ,ka ndonje ajet apo hadith???

po dijetaret cfar thuan??

----------


## ramazan_it

*Çka të pëlqen te muzika?!*

Të nderuar vëllezër e motra

Koha po kalon, vallë nuk e meritojmë të ndalemi disa çaste të flasim me fjalë të buta dhe shprehje nostalgjie. Vëlla e motër ju lus që mos të bëheni koprrac ndaj meje me lexim të këtij artikulli duke i ndarë pesë minuta nga koha e juaj e çmuar. 
E kush nuk është i gatshëm tani për lexim le t'i shtypë (printon) këto fjalë e le ti lexojë më pas, ngase këto fjalë meritojnë kujdes të veçantë. Vëlla e motër … O ju që dëgjoni muzikë …Shkronjat e mia ju thërrasin me shpresë. Mos thoni nuk kemi dobi edhe nëse e përsërit këtë këshillë por duke e thënë të vërtetën thoni po, do të heshtim para thirrësit të vërtetë. 
I mençur është ai i cili e njeh hakun dhe e pranon atë ndërsa injorant është ai i cili i mbyll sytë para hakut... Haku gjithnjë shndritë kurse gënjeshtra fundoset.

Mirë, t'ia fillojmë…

A nuk e ke vërejtur vëlla i dashur apo motër e dashur se: Kur ka dëgjuar dikush nga ju muzikë një periudhë të gjatë trupi i tij është në dridhje dhe reaksion nga këto këngë andaj gjysmë ore nuk mund të ulet e të dëgjojë diçka nga kur`ani duke e ditur se ai është shërues i zemrave, udhëzues i njerëzimit, libër qiellor, dritë dhe hair i gjithë njerëzimit. 
A e ke pyetur veten ndonjëherë?! Pse këngët zënë vend te ti dhe i dëgjon ata, a të vjen rëndë që të ulesh të dëgjosh e të meditosh mbi kur`anin? Allahu xh.sh në kur`anin famëlartë thotë: "Shejtani ua ka zbukuruar veprat e tyre". Kjo është e vërtetë. Kjo është ajo për të cilën ju thërras që të jemi të qartë.

Fatkeqësi është ta tradhtosh vetveten, sepse me të dëgjuarit e muzikës largohesh nga të përmendurit e Allahut e ajo ta ngushton jetën. Allahu subhanehu ue teala, thotë: "Kush ia kthen shpinën Kur`anit tim do t`i japim atij jetë të ngushtë (plot halle, vështirësi të parehatshme) dhe do ta ngjallim ditën e kiametit të verbër" TA HA 124.

E vërteta e këngëve është se ato janë dhimbje dhe dëshpërim. Edhe pse duket se ka njëlloj dëfrimi por ai dëfrim është i falsifikuar nga djalli. Atëherë dëgjoni fjalën e Allahut lidhur me Iblisin (djallin) e mallkuar: "Dhe me atë alarmin e zërit tënd, mashtroje atë që mundesh prej tyre, me kalorësit e këmbësorët tuaj thirri (bërtitu) ata, përzieju me ta në pasuri dhe në fëmijë dhe premtoju atyre! Por, shejtani nuk u premton tjetër, përveç mashtrimit".

Ibën Kethiri, Allahu e mëshiroftë, thotë: qëllimi në këtë ajet është për muzikën. Muxhahidi thotë: për muzikën dhe fjalët e kota. Kurse Ibën Kajimi, Allahu e mëshiroftë, thotë: Prej tradhtive të iblisit është se ai i mashtron ata që janë të dobët në dije, logjikë dhe fe, e ua rrëmben mendjen dhe i bën që ata të merren me muzikë, fishkëllima dhe duartrokitje që t`i pengojnë zemrat nga Kur`ani e t`i kthejnë nga shfrenimi dhe urrejtja, e ai është Kur`ani i iblisit, perde e sheshtë (e fortë) prej Kur`anit dhe magji e zinasë, me të cilën mëkatari ia arrin qëllimit të vet, si dhe të keqen ua zbukuron që t`u duket e mirë, kështu që Kur`ani mbetet larg tij. 
Ky dëfrim i rrejshëm dhe ky gëzim i falsifikuar kalon shpejt, por mëkati mbetet i regjistruar në regjistrin e veprave të tij, sepse muzika është shpalosje e mëkateve të njeriut. 
Muhamedi, paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të, thotë: "Umetit tim i falen mëkatet, pos atyre të cilët i shpalosin mëkatet e veta". E disa krenohen me muzikë dhe e mbajnë kokën lartë. Krenohen me mëkatin që ia kanë bërë Allahut. 
Dikush thotë ky është këngëtari im, kjo është këngëtarja ime.

A nuk e dinë ata se ditën e ringjalljes do të ringjallen me ata të cilët i kanë dashur në këtë botë. Disa prej tyre janë të mashtruar nga djalli duke e quajtur muzikën si art apo edukues i gjeneratave. 
Por nëse i dëgjon vetëm fjalët, atëherë e kupton se ajo është porosi e djallit të mallkuar meqë të shpie nga e keqja. Shumë është e qëlluar fjala e atij i cili e ka quajtur muzikën si magji dhe postë të zinasë.

O bijtë dhe bijat myslimane… Allahu i Lartësuar na ka urdhëruar që ta pastrojmë shpirtin: "Ka shpëtuar ai që e pastroi vetveten". Muzika nuk është tjetër pos padrejtësi që ia bën shpirtit që Allahu ta ka dhuruar dhe për të cilin të ka urdhëruar ta pastrosh. Pra, liroje atë nga mëkatet dhe epshet, e mos e mashtro atë me muzikë sepse në këtë mënyrë i ke bërë padrejtësi shpirtit tënd.

Allahu subhanehu ue teala, thotë: "Ai nuk i shpëton zullumqarët". Dhe thotë: "Po ka nga njerëzit që blejnë tregime boshe e me qëllim që t`i largojnë njerëzit prej rrugës së Allahut pa pasur kurrfarë fakti dhe për t'i marrë ato (ajetet ) si tallje. Për ata sigurisht është përgatitur dënim i turpshëm". LLUKMAN 6

Abdullah b. Mesudi është betuar se qëllimi në këtë ajet është muzika.

Muhamedi salallahu alejhi ue selem, duke na sqaruar dhe duke na e tërhequr vërejtjen nga kjo sëmundje thotë: “Do të ketë nga umeti im që do ta bëjnë hallall marrëdhënien jashtëmartesore, mëndafshin, verën dhe instrumentet muzikore" d.m.th. të gjitha këto janë të ndaluara por do të vijë një kohë ku dikush do t'i bën të lejuara.

Pastaj në hadithin tjetër thotë: “Pa dyshim se do të ketë njerëz nga ky ummet që do ta pinë alkoolin, të cilin do ta emërtojnë me emra tjerë. Ata do të dëfrehen edhe me muzikë dhe këngëtare. 
Këta njerëz do t'i lëshojë toka dhe do t'i shndërrojë Allahu në derra dhe majmuna". Albani thotë se ky hadith është i vërtetë. Të mos thotë dikush se muzika e qetë është e lejuar. Apo, dikush të thotë se këngët patriotike me muzikë janë të lejuara, sepse argumentet që e ndalojnë këtë janë shumë të qarta.

Pastaj duhet ta dish se për të hollat dhe kohën që e ke harxhuar për muzikë do të japësh llogari, sepse as lodra e as shkopi i lodrës nuk do të bëjnë dobi ditën e gjykimit përpos veprës së mirë.

Pra, a je përgatitur që të takohesh me Allahun?!

Në fund... Secilit që ka vendosë të pendohet dhe të kthehet te e vërteta, ia dërgoj këtë përgëzim. Për atë që ka vendosur të heqë dorë prej muzikës dhe i pastron veshët e tij nga kjo sëmundje.

Ta dërgoj këtë përgëzim, lexo fjalën e Allahut: "Dhe ditën kur do të ndodhë kiameti, atë ditë do të ndahen (njerëzit). E ata të cilët besuan dhe bënë vepra të mira, ata do të jenë të gëzuar në një kopsht (të xhenetit)" ER-RUM 14-15. Fjala "të gëzuar" në këtë ajet është shprehur me fjalën "juhberun", e cila fjalë tekstualisht d.m.th. kënaqësi dhe dëgjim. Muhamedi, paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të, thotë: "Hyritë do të këndojnë në xhenet. Do të thonë: Ne jemi hyri të bukura, jemi bërë gati për burrat e ndershëm". Albani thotë se ky hadith është i vërtetë.

Dijetari i famshëm Ibën Kajimi, nga ana tjetër, i ka radhitur fjalët e Ibën Abasit në disa vargje të mrekullueshme, ku Ibën Abasi thotë:

Zoti ynë dërgon erën që dridhë balluket e palëvizshme

Që shkaktojnë zëra që prekin të dëgjuarit e njeriut

Sikur tingujt e peshuar

Oj kënaqësi e dëgjimit mos u adapto me kënaqësinë e dalë nga telat dhe lahuta

për të dëmtuar dëgjimin ashtu siç zemrën e dëmtojnë të kënduarit dhe sikleti

pastroje të dëgjuarit tënd nëse dëshiron të dëgjosh zërin e tyre (hyrive)

se në zemrën e robit asnjëherë nuk bëhen bashkë dashuria e Kur’anit me dashurinë e melodisë së këngës.

Vallahi dëgjimi i tyre për zemrën dhe imanin është sikur helmi për trupin

Dikush nga ju mund të pyes si të largohem prej muzikës, duke pasur parasysh se unë e kam bërë shprehi që të dëgjoj muzikë e nuk mund të largohem lehtë? Atëherë ndiqi këto këshilla - e nëse do Allahu - do të fitosh:

1- Të bëhesh i sinqertë në pendim dhe qëllime të pastra si dhe të kesh trimëri, sepse ky vendim kërkon edhe trimëri

2- T`i shkatërrosh të gjitha kasetat që i posedon

3- Nëse epshi të nxit që të dëgjosh muzikë atëherë shpejto dhe merre mus`hafin dhe lexo që ta qetësosh shpirtin, e nëse nuk mundesh atëherë dëgjo ndonjë kasetë Kur`an apo ndonjë ligjëratë të inçizuar nga ndonjë hoxhë

4- Nëse dikush tallet me ju se nuk po dëgjoni muzikë mos iu kundërvë por thuaj: “Allahu të shpërbleftë“ apo “Allahu të udhëzoftë“, etj. sepse kjo fjalë e lë pa tekst atë, ndërsa juve ju qetëson.

5- E nëse dikush nga familja juaj dëgjon muzikë sqarohu atyre në mënyrë të edukuar duke u dhuruar ndonjë libër apo kasetë qoftë Kur`an apo ligjëratë dhe ua bën me dije se dëgjimi i tyre edhe ty të pengon, sepse e ndien veten i vetmuar dhe larg prej tyre.

Vëlla e motër

Dijeni se, nëse jeni të sinqertë në pendim dhe ia mbyllni të gjitha shtigjet shejtanit është shumë lehtë që të largoheni nga kjo sëmundje. E mos të thotë dikush do të pendohem pas kësaj kasete, e dikush pas disa ditësh, e dikush pas disa muajsh, sepse iblisi një ditë ta bënë dy, një muaj dy, një vit dy e kështu me radhë. 
Sa e sa vëllezër e motra janë të pavetëdijshëm ndërsa buzët e tyre rregullisht i përsërisin këngët që i kanë dëgjuar dhe gjuhët e tyre nuk mundin ta përmendin Allahun.

Kush e len një gjë vetëm për hir të Allahut, Allahu ia zëvendëson me diçka më të mirë se ajo.

Vëlla e motër

Nëse dikush nga farefisi juaj dëgjon muzikë këshillojeni atë. E nëse nuk ju përgjigjet atëherë duhet të largoheni nga ai ambient. Dhe mos të thotë dikush më mjafton mua të pendohem e nuk ndikon ai tek unë. 
Ruajeni veten tuaj prej vendeve të ndyra dhe degjeneruese dhe shpejtoni me teube nga momenti kur ta lexoni këtë artikull dhe mos thoni “Pastaj“ sepse fjala pastaj është nga armët e shejtanit.

Marrë nga: http://www.saaid.net

----------


## ramazan_it

*Dijetaret e Sahabëve, tabiinëve, i katër medh-hebeve dhe të tjerët janë të njëzëshëm se fetarisht, kënga dhe muzika është e ndaluar, që prej fjaleve të tyre janë:*

- Ka thënë Ebu bekri (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me atë): "Kënga dhe veglat muzikore janë fyejt e shejtanit".

- Ka thënë Abdullah ibën Mes'udi (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me atë): "Kënga mjell hipokrizi në zemër".

- Ka thënë El-kasim bin Muhamed: "Kënga është bosh (e pavlerë) dhe çdo boshe është në zjarr".

- Ka thënë umer bin Abdul Aziz: "Kënga është prejardhje nga shejtani dhe perfundimi i saj është hidhërimi i Mëshiruesi (Allahu xh.sh.).

- Ka thënë imam Ebu Hanifja: "Kënga është prej mëkatëve , të cilave duhet distancuar mënjëherë nga ajo".

- Ka thënë imam Maliku: "Tek ne, me këngë merrën vetëm mëkatarët. Vallë a ka të mençur që thotë se kënga-muzika është hak?

- Ka thënë imam Shafiu: "Kënga-muzika është e urrejtur dhe pavlerë, kush e tepron ne të është mendjelehtë dhe nuk pranohet nga ai dëshmia".

- Ka thënë imam Ahmed ibën Hambeli: "Kënga mjellë në zemër hipokrizi". 

- Kurse imam Ebu amer bin Salah, në perkrahje të shumicës se dijetarëve, të cilët e ndalojnë Këngën dhe muzikën, thotë: "Kënga dhe veglat muzikore janë të ndaluara me "Ixhma".

Esselamun Alejkum.

----------


## COB

Alejkum Selam shkou Ramazan. Nje pytje, se ne kete kontekst nuk kam shume njohuri.. 

A nuk ishte hyrja e ushtrise muslimane ne Mekke, si edhe ne filmin "The Message", njefare hyrje me daulla. 

Ne aspektin muzikor ka shume gjera qe flitet ne Islam e qe nuk po kuptoj.. 

Pasuesit e sektit Vahhabi pretendojne qe edhe Ilahi me instrument eshte haram.

Sunnitet ne pergjithesi qe kam biseduar, pretendojne qe muzika qe te humb veteveten eshte haram, sikurse muzikat vallezore, hard rock. Diqka qe te nxjerr prej vetes pra.

Shiitet qe kam biseduar, pretendojne qe muzika qe te ben te zemerohesh,te ndiesh keq, qe e percjell ndjenjat emocionale eshte haram.

Ne Kuran (tash nuk e di numrin e sures dhe ajetit te sakte) me sa e mbaj ne mend ka nje ajet qe thote qe (perafersisht) : Ato gjera qe bejne te dalish prej vetevetes jane haram. Si psh alkooli,droga, bile edhe cigarja, e edhe muzika ne nje mase tepert.

----------


## ramazan_it

Alejkum selam, vëllau i dashur COB, feja Islame mësohet nga ata që argumentohen me Kur'an dhe Sunnet, dhe jo prej filmave të devijuarve, me artistë jobesimtar.

Sa pari, shiitët, ata nuk konsiderohen si besimtarë, sipas devijimit të tyre ( nuk është tema për të treguar devijimin e tyre ) dhe nuk miren fjalët e tyre, pasi nuk kanë sjellur asnjë argument prej Kur'anit dhe Sunnetit.

Ne si besimtarë duhet të kemi kujdes nga i marrim fjalët!

Në postimin që vijon do të mundohem me ndihmën e All-llahut s.v t. me ju sqaruar se pse muzika është harram edhepse më sipër kemi pruar mjaft argumente për një mendje të shëndoshë.

Selam alejkum.

----------


## ramazan_it

Esselamun alejkum we rahmetullahi wew berektuhu.

Do të mundohem me qenë sa më i qartë nëkuptimin e asaj se: A është muzika harram, apo hallall?

Këtë sqarim do ta shpreh me anë të pyetje - përgjigje me argumente nga Kur'ani dhe Sunneti, inshAll-llah.

*Falënderimi i takon Allahut, atë e falënderojmë dhe prej Tij falje e ndihmë kërkojmë. Kërkojmë mbrojtje nga Allahu prej të këqijave të vetvetes dhe të veprave tona. Kë e udhëzon Allahu s’ka kush e lajthit, dhe kë e largon nga rruga e vërtetë Ai, s’ka kush e udhëzon.
Dëshmoj se s’ka hyjni tjetër përveç Allahut, i Cili është Një, dhe dëshmoj se Muhammedi është robi dhe i Dërguari i Tij, lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të, mbi familjen dhe shokët e tij, dhe mbi të gjithë ata, të cilët i pasojnë ata me të mira, deri në Ditën e Gjykimit.
*

Pyetje:

*Disa më kanë thënë se nuk është e lejueshme e disa po.* 

Përgjigje:

Ai që e kërkokon të vërteten dhe është i sinqert kur kërkon hukmin e një çështje do ta gjen. Ai që për fe ka zgjedh Islamin dhe është pajtuar një herë e përgjithmon se do t'ju nënshtrohet All-llahut dhe nuk do ta tradhton kur Ai Sbubhanehu ve Te'ala tha:

"Nëse nuk pajtoheni për ndonjë gjë (ju edhe ata që udhëheqin punët tuaja) paraqitjani All-llahut (Kur’anit) dhe Pejgamberit (thëniet dhe veprat e tij), nëse besoni All-llahun dhe Ditën e Kijametit" (Nisa:59).

..ai me të vërtet që ka zgjedhur rrugën që janë pajtuar muslimanët dhe nuk kanë kundërshtim në këtë. Ai që e ka dro Diten kur do të qëndron para All-llahut goditur dhe do të jep përgjigjsi për për atë që e ka thënë pa argument dhe i ka ndejgu njerëzit para se ta ndegjon All-llahun, me të vërtet se nuk ju ka bindur All-llahut Subhanehu ve Te'ala kur Ai tha:

"Kur All-llahu ka vendosur për një çështje, ose i dërguari i Tij, nuk i takon (nuk i lejohet) asnjë besimtari dhe asnjë besimtareje që në atë çështje të tyre personale të bëjnë ndonjë zgjidhje tjetërfare. E kush e kundërshton All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij, ai është larguar shumë larg së vërtetës." (33:36) 

..ai që kërkon udhëzimin nga libri i All-llahut dhe Sunneti i të Dërguarit SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem ai është drejtuar në një rrug që është e vetmja për të dëshmuar se i jemi bindur All-llahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij, e ai që kundërshton i bëjmë selam me një ajet që ka zbrit ku All-llahu i tha Profetit SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem:

"Për Zotin tënd jo, ata nuk janë besimtarë (të asaj që të zbriti ty as të asaj para teje) derisa të mos zgjedhin ty për të gjykuar në atë konflikt mes tyre, e pastaj (pas gjykimit tënd) të mos ndiejnë pakënaqësi nga gjykimi yt dhe (derisa) të mos binden sinqerisht." (En-Nisa 65)

“Thuaj (o Muhammed): nëse ju e doni All-llahun, më pasoni mua (ndiqeni rrugën time) e All-llahu do t’ju dojë juve dhe do t’ua falë gabimet (gjynahet) tuaja. All-llahu është falës dhe mëshirues i madh”. (Ali Imran, 31) 

Ai që ka fitu është ai që i është bindur All-llahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij dhe atij nuk i pengojn njerëzit se çfarë flasin, thotë All-llahut Te'ala:

"O ju që keni besuar, kini frikë All-llahun dhe thoni fjalë të drejta. Jua përmireson (All-llahu) veprat dhe jua fal gjynahet. Dhe kush i bindet All-llahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij, ka fituar me një fitore të madhe" (el-Ahzab 70-71.) 

Pra ai që është i sinqert në kërkimet e tij në çështjet e fes dhe e ka dro All-llahun, atij i mjafton një ajet apo një hadith, e që ai të bindet për atë çështje. Në fe nuk shikohet së pari se çfarë kanë thënë njerëzit, por shikohet se çka ka thënë All-llahu dhe i Dërguari i Tij dhe se si e kanë kuptuar sahabët dhe gjeneratat tjera pas tyre.

Nuk është e vërtet se "disa" e kanë lejuar dhe disa e kanë ndaluar muziken, ata që e kanë lejuar kanë vënë kushte vëllezër të ndershëm, sepse muzika që bëhet sot asnjë dijetarë nuk e ka lejuar. Ata që e kanë lejuar janë ndoshta as 10 dijetarë që i njohim, kurse ata që e kanë ndaluar janë me mijëra, por para kësaj siç thashë duhet shikuar se çka ka thënë All-llahu dhe i Dërguari i Tij në këtë çështje. Jemi pajtuar besoj të gjithë se All-llahu dhe i Dërguari SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem e kanë ndaluar muziken, dhe ja po supozojm se shumica e dijetarëve thonë se muzika është e lejuar, kë ta ndegjojm në këtë rast ?! Ai që e don All-llahun dhe të Dërguarin e Tij dhe ju binden pa dyshuar aspak, ata e din përgjigjen!

Vazhdon inshAll-llah...

----------


## ramazan_it

Pyetje:

*Po megjithatë, kur lexova disa thënie të dijetarëve më të mëdhenj, prapë nuk ishin të të gjithë dakord se çdo lloj muzike është e ndaluar të ndëgjohet.* 

Vëlla e motër muslimanë, dijetarë më të mdhej se sahabët, tabi'inët dhe tabi-tabi'inët nuk ka, ai që pretendon ndryshe ai ka rrejt dhe nuk mirret vesh në fe. Të gjithë sahabët me ixhma (konsensus, skan kundërshtim) se muzika është haram, dhë kështu kanë thënë të gjitha gjenerat e arta pas sahabëve, e ata janë tabi'inët dhe tabi-tabi'inët, madje kjo temë tek selefët (të parët tonë të mirë) fare nuk është diskutuar dhe krijuar polemik për arsye se ajetet dhe hadithet ishin të qarta dhe ata kanë qen që e kishin All-llahun shumë frik.

Ai që mendon se ka prej dijetarëve të "mëdhej" që e kanë lejuar muziken ka gabuar rëndë, sepse më dijetarë se sahabët së pari nuk është askush, kurse kur flasim për dijetarët e famshëm pas tre gjeneratave të arta, të gjithë e kanë ndaluar muziken. Katër medhhebet e njohura: Hanefi, Malikij, Shafij dhe Hanbeli, dijetarët e këtyre medhhebeve janë PAJTUARË se muzika është haram.

Sheikhul Islam Ibn Tejmijje (All-llahu e mëshiroftë) ka thënë:“Mendimi i katër Imamëve është se, çdo lloj i instrumenteve muzikore është haram.. Është transmetuar në Sahih el Buhari, si edhe në hadithe të tjera se, i Dërguari i All-llahut (Salallahu Alejhi ve Selem) ka thënë se do të ketë nga Ummeti i tij prej njerëzve, të cilët do t´a lejojnë zinanë, mëndafshin, alkoholin dhe instrumentet muzikore, dhe ka thënë se ata do të shëndrrohen në majmunë dhe derra... Asnjë nga pasuesit e Imamëve nuk ka cekur apo përmendur ndonjë mosmarrëveshje sa i përket çështjes së muzikës." (el-Mexhmu´, 11/576)

Sheikh Albani (All-llahu e mëshiroftë) ka thënë: "Katër Medh-hebet janë të pajtimit se të gjitha instrumentet muzikore janë haram." (el-Sahihah, 1/145) 

Kurse nëse flasim për poezi atëherë ndryshon çështja sepse, sepse ka poezi të lejuara (poezi fetare, që nuk përmendën kënaqësit e dynjas dhe flitët për All-llahun, Diten e Gjykimit etj.) dhe ka poezi të ndaluara ashtu siç ka ardhë në hadithe të vërteta nga i Dërguari SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem. Imam Ahmedi dhe Imam Tirmidhiu dhe të tjerë kanë transmetuar disa hadithe për poezitë e lejuara, këto hadithe Sheikh Albani ka thënë se janë të sakta (sahih). 

Vazhdon inshAll-llah...

----------


## ramazan_it

Pyetje:

*Të dëgjoj muzikën, apo të mos e ndëgjoj?*


E kanë pyetur Ibn Abasin r.a (sahabi), Kasim bin Muhammed (ka qen biri i vëllaut të Aishes r.a. dhe ka mësu prej saj, pa ka qen tabi'in), Imam Malikun (tabi-tabi'in). Pra këta janë prej tre gjeneratave më të mira të këtij Ummeti për të cilët ka thënë Profeti SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem: "Njerëzit më të mirë janë tre gjeneratat pas meje". 

Këta tre dijetarë prej tre gjeneratave jau kanë parashtruar të njëjtën pytje se çka mendojnë për këngen dhe muziken ? Ibn Abasi, Kasim ibn Muhammed dhe Imam Maliku i thanë pyetësit: "çka mendon ti, nëse në Diten e Gjykimit ndahet e mira dhe e keqja, e vërteta dhe e pa e vërteta, çka ta merr mendja. kënga dhe muzika në cilen anë do të jet ?". Pyetësi u përgjigj dhe tha: Kënga do të jet në anen e të kqijave dhe në anen e të pavërtetës. Pastaj këta diejtarë e pyeten pyetësin dhe i thanë se edhe një pyetje e kam edhe po ndahemi ne: "E keqja a do të jet në xhennet apo në xhehnnem ?!" Pyetësi u përgjigj dhe tha se normal se e keqaj do të jet në xhehnnem. Pastaj këta dijetarë të mëdhej të këtij ummeti thanë: "Ec se ti ju përgjigje vetës tënde, *ti e dite se në Ditën e Gjykimit nuk ka mes të mirës dhe të keqës, ose është e mirë dhe sevap, ose është gjynah dhe e keqe, dhe mes tyre nuk ka shkall e cila ka mundësi me mbet as e mirë e as e keqe".
*
Mendoj se kjo është përgjigja më e mirë rreth kësaj, dhe ai që tenton që ende të gjen argumente për lejmin e këngës dhe muzikes, ai është duke kërkuar në një rrugë tjetër prej rrugës së Profetit SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem dhe shokëve të tij.

Sheikhul Islam Ibni Tejmijja në librin e tij “Iktidau Siratil Mustekim” na transmeton një ngjarje rreth Abdullah Ibn Mesudit r.a dhe nxënësve të tij kur ata moren një vend për adhurim të gjithë bashkë për perkujtim dhe dhiker. Ai (Abdullah Ibn Mesud) u tha ndër të tjera: “A mos jeni gjë më të udhëzuar se sahabët e Rasulit (SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem), apo keni marrë rrugën e shtrembër ?!”.

Me këtë na paralajmëron sahabiu i ndershëm Abdullah Ibn Mesud se shpikja e stileve në ibadetm apo caktimi i një vendi të caktuar për të bërë dhiker në grupe nuk është e lejuar, madje për ata që bëjnë vepra të tilla ju thotë: "A mos jeni gjë më të udhëzuar se sahabët e Rasulit..." Pra kush tenton dhe dëshiron të gjen argumente për lejimin e një harami ai ka marr një rrugë të shtrembër dhe ka bërë një haram të madh sepse tenton me zavendësu fjalën e All-llahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij me diçka që nuk ka ardhur në Kur´an dhe Sunnet dhe me këtë ndoshta ai që me qëllim e bënë këtë ai mund të del prej feje siç kanë thënë dijetarët, All-llahu na ruajtë.

Ai që tenton të gjej argumente për lejimin e kënges dhe muzikes ai ka zgjedhur një rrugë tjetër prej rrugës së Profetit Alejhi Selam, dhe gjithë muslimanëve. Këto nuk janë fjalët e mia, por janë fjalët e sahabiut të ndershëm Abdullah Ibn Mesud që i cekum më sipër.


Vazhdon inshAll-llah...

----------


## ramazan_it

Pyetje:

*Pse, as dijetarët më të mëdhenj, për muzikën nuk ndajnë të njëjtin mendim?* 


Kur vjen ndalesa në Kur´an dhe Sunnet nuk lejohet të thuhet se "pse diejtarët kanë ndryshuar mendimet në këtë" dhe ai që thotë kështu mendojm se e ka qëllimin e mirë, mirpo kush me qëllim e thotë këtë fjalë duke pas qëllim të gjej lehtësim apo argumente rreth lejimit të muzikes, ai nuk është i sinqert dhe nuk ju ka bindur All-llahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij.

Më tutje, nuk është e vërtet se dijetarët nuk e ndajnë mendimin e njëjt rreth ndalesës së muzikës sepse ata që e kan lejuar kanë ardhë vonë, d.m.th disa shekuj pas selefëve (të parve tanë të mirë) dhe ata kanë bërë ixhtihad me disa argumente të pa baza dhe që të gjithë sahabët, tabi'inët, tabi-tabi'inët dhe gjithë diejtarët e famshëm i kanë kundërshtuar. Si mund të themi se "ka ihtilaf (mospajtim) mes dijetarëve për ndalesen e muzikes" kurse ata dijetarë që e kanë lejuar muziken jan ndoshta as 100, kurse ata që e kanë ndalaur kategorikisht janë me mijëra dhe ixhmai është dhënë që në shekujt e para të hixhrit, andaj mendoj se ai që thotë kështu ai ka folur pa dituri dhe me argumente të kanunit dhe logjikës së dobët. 

Kurse ai që thotë se "unë po bëjë ixhtihad në këtë çështje dhe mendoj se muzika është e lejuar" dine fort mirë se ai është i çmendur që i janë dhuruar mendët nga All-llahu mirpo nuk mendon, ose është duke folur nga hamendja dhe nuk është në gjendje me kuptu se çfarë është duke thënë e ne shpresojm insha All-llah që All-llahu të ja fal një par mend dhe sy që shohin kah Kur´ani dhe Sunneti se me të vërtetë se është sprovuar me diçka që është shumë e rrezikshme kurse ai nuk ka dijeni për këtë për arsye se i mungon sinqeriteti dhe besnikërija.

Vazhdon inshAll-llah...

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

myslimanet nuk vene muzik kur ju  bejne striptiz  ?

----------


## ramazan_it

Pyetje:

*
Vallë a nuk e kanë lexuar ata të njëjtin Kur'an të shenjtë dhe Hadithet e njëjta?* 


Për këtë pyetje nuk duhet të ketë vend në mendjen e muslimanit! Dhe po e përsëris prapë se ata dijetarë të cilët e kanë lejuar muziken ata janë të njohur me gabimet e tyre trashanike dhe janë PAKIC. 1 apo 2% prej dijetarëve thonë se muzika lejohet kurse 98 apo 99% thonë se ndalohet kategorikisht, cilin mendim do ta zgjedhte një njeri që mendon ?! Vëllezër të dashur musliman, bëhuni së pari të sinqert me veten tuaj! 

Njeriu është i till që prej natyrës ka dëshirë që të kënaqet apo të defrohet, kënga dhe muzika është prej defrimit.

E marrim një shembull: 

" Dikush na propozon të fluturojm me aeroplan në një lartësi prej 1 km prej tokës, e nëse mundesh me qëndru në një këmb 10 minuta në derë të aeroplanit do të fiton 1 milion euro. E mira dhe dobia e kësaj është se nëse nuk rrëzohesh fiton 1 milion euro, kurse e keqja është se nëse rrëzohesh ka shumë mundësi me vdek. Dikush lajmërohet vullnetarë për me provu, kurse para kësaj ne e këshillojm dhe i themi: 99% ka shansa që mundësh me vdek nëse kcen prej aeroplani, që lartësia mes tokës dhe atij është 1 km, kurse vetëm 1% ka shansa që me jet gjallë, mirpo edhe nëse jet gjallë do mbetesh gjatë gjithë jetës invalid dhe i paaftë për të vepruar."

O ju besimtarë dhe besimtare, a do të zgjedhnit të rrezikonit për tu defruar dhe fituar (1 milion euro) diçka të pavlefshme për ahiret dhe që nuk do të sjell dobi e hajr, apo do ta zgjedhnit rrugën e sigurt që na është përcjellur në Kur´an dhe Sunnet e që të mos mëkatojm ?!

Ka thënë All-llahu në Kur´an:

"Kur thirrën besimtarët për gjykim ndërmjet tyre te All-llahu dhe te i dërguari i Tij, e vetmja fjalë e tyre është të thonë: ì Dëgjuam dhe respektuam!î Të tillët janë ata të shpëtuarit." ( Nur 51)

"O ju që besoni! Mos i jepni përparësi vetes në marrjen e vendimeve para All-llahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij; dhe kini frikë All-llahun. Vërtet, All-llahu dëgjon çdo gjë, di çdo gjë."  [Huxhurat: 1]

Vazhdon inshAll-llah...

----------


## ramazan_it

Pyetje:

*Në qoftë se disa dijetarë thonë po e disa jo, atëherë cilët prej tyre t'i ndëgjojmë?* 


Nuk lejohet të mirret mendimi i një dijetari nëse për një çështje ka argument në Kur´an dhe Sunnet, e kush vepron ndryshe ai ka pasuar verbërisht, kurse dijetarët kanë ixhma, pra janë pajtuar të gjithë se pasimi i verbërt nuk lejohet.

Ibn Hazmi (v.456), rahimehullah, thotë në "en-Nubedh" (fq.115-117): “Pasimi i verbër nuk është i lejuar, dhe nuk lejohet për asnjë njeri që të marrë thënien e ndonjërit pa argument. 

Argument për këtë është thënia e Allahut:

“Ndiqeni atë që ju ka zbritur Zoti juaj, dhe mos ndiqni asnjë Eulija (mbrojtës apo ndihmues). Pak jeni që përkujtoni!” (Suretul-Araf, 7:3,)

dhe thënia e Tij:

“Kur iu thuhet atyre: Pasoni atë që All-llahu ka zbritur! Ata thonë: Jo! Ne do të ndjekim atë rrugë në të cilën i gjetëm baballarët tanë” (Suretul-Bekare, 2:170 :shkelje syri: 

dhe Ai Subhanehu ve Te'ala ka thënë, duke i lavdëruar ata që nuk pasojnë qorrazi:

“Ata të cilët i dëgjojnë fjalët dhe pasojnë atë më të mirën prej tyre, janë (ata) të cilët All-llahu i udhëzoi dhe ata janë njerëz që kuptojnë” (Suretu-Zuner, 39:18 :shkelje syri: 

dhe thënia e Tij:

“Dhe nëse keni ndonjë mosmarrëveshje mes veti, parashtrojeni atë tek All-llahu dhe i Dërguari i Tij, nëse jeni që besoni në All-llahun dhe në Ditën e Fundit” (Suretu-Nisa, 4:59.)

Vazhdon dhe thotë Ibn Hazmi në të njëjtin libër:

"Pra, All-llahu na ndaloi që t’i drejtohemi dikujt tjetër, kur kemi mosmarrëveshje, përveç Kur’anit dhe Sunetit të Profetit të Tij. Dhe ekziston ixhmaja mes Sahabëve, që nga i pari e deri tek i fundit, dhe ixhma mes Tabi’ijnëve, që nga i pari i tyre e deri tek i fundit, në ndalimin e çdo njeriu që të mos u përmbahet fjalëve të ndonjërit prej tyre ose ndonjërit para tyre, duke pranuar gjithçka, kështu ai që e merr çdo thënie të Ebu Hanijfes, Malikut, Shafi’ut apo Ahmed Ibn Hanbelit, rahimehumullah, prej atyre që janë të aftë që të bëjnë dallim. Duhet ta dinë se ata kanë kundërshtuar ixhman e Umetit, të gjithë ata, dhe kanë marrë një rrugë tjetër veç rrugës së besimtarëve. Ne kërkojmë strehim tek Allahu nga ky qëndrim."

Pra ai që pason verbërisht, ai ka dalë kundër krejt muslimanëve dhe i ka kundërshtu të gjitha ata, duke fillu prej sahabëve e deri tek dijetarët e sotit. Nëse njeriu merr dituri mbi një çështje, apo mëson hallallin dhe haramin mirpo nuk i din argumentet e sheriatit në lidhje me ato çështje, kjo nuk është e lejuar dhe e kanë qortuar këtë pasim të gjithë dijetarët.

Pastaj, pse ta marrim fjalën e disa dijetarëve (kurse dijetarët janë njerëz që ja qëllojn dhe gabojn) e mos t' marrim tekstet e qarta që kanë ardhur në Kur´an dhe Sunnet e vetëm All-llahu është i pagabueshëm kurse Profeti SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem nuk ka gabuar asnjëherë në shpallje, dhe për këtë është dëshmi fjala e All-llahut Azze`ue`Xhel ku thotë:

“Ai (Muhammedi) nuk flet sipas dëshirës së vet”. (en-Nexhm, 3)

Pra shpallja i është zbritur Profetit Muhammed SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem dhe asnjëherë nuk ka shpik i Dërguari në fe, prandaj edhe nuk ka gabuar në shpallje. Dobia e këtij ajeti është se urdhërat dhe ndalesat që kanë ardhur në Sunnetin e të Dërguarit, janë edhe nga All-llahu, pra çka ka urdhëruar Profeti Alejhi Selam, ka urdhëruar edhe All-llahu, e çka ka ndaluar Profeti Alejhi Selam, ka ndaluar edhe All-llahu dhe këtë e deshmoi All-llahu Azze`ue`Xhel ku tha:

“…dhe Ne të kemi dërguar ty shpalljen (Kur´anin) që t’ua shpjegosh njerëzve atë që u është shpallur…” (en Nahl, 44) është qëllim Sunneti i të Dërguarit SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem.

“Le të ruhen ata të cilët kundërshtojnë urdhërin e të Dërguarit, se mos t’i godet ndonjë sprovë (fitne), apo t’u shkaktohet një dënim i dhimbshëm.” en-Nur, 24:63. 

"Çka t'ju jep Pejgamberi, atë merrni; çka t'ju ndalojë, përmbahuni dhe kini frikë All-llahun, se All-llahu është ndëshkues i ashpër”. el Hashr, 7 

Në lidhje me këtë ajet ku All-llahu thotë: 

“Atë që i Dërguari ua mëson, merrne; dhe atë që ua ndalon, largonu prej saj.” (59:7)

Është për t’u mahnitur me atë çka është vërtetuar nga Abdullah Ibn Mesudi (radiallahu anhu). Një grua erdhi te ai dhe i tha: Ju të cilët thoni: Mallkimi i Allahut qoftë mbi el-Nemiset (gruaja e cila i nduk vetullat e veta apo të tjerëve – që të jetë vijë e hollë – për zbukurim. Veprimi i këtillë është i ndaluar. Kjo është mënyrë që të ndryshohet forma e krijesës së All-llahut) dhe el-Motenemiset (gruaja e cila kërkon nga të tjerët që ta bëjnë këtë për të) dhe ato që bëjnë tatuazh.” Ai tha: “Po”. Ajo tha, “Unë kam lexuar librin e All-llahut (Kur’anin) prej fillimit deri në fund, dhe nuk e kam gjetur atë çka ju keni thënë.” Ai i tha asaj: “Sikur ta kishe lexuar, do ta kishe gjetur atë. Sa i përket leximi tënd të asaj çka i Dërguari ju mëson, merre atë, ndërsa atë që e ndalon, largohu prej saj.” Ajo tha: “Sigurisht”. Ai tha: “Unë kam dëgjuar të Dërguarin Allahut (salallahu alejhi ue selam) duke thënë: “Mallkimi i Allahut qoftë mbi el-Nemiset.”
Transmeton: Buhariu dhe Muslimi

Shikoni se si Abdullah Ibn Mesudi në këtë hadith e lidhi me ajetin numer 7 të sures el-Hasher, pra Profeti SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem nuk ka folur asnjëherë prej hamendjes por vetëm atë që i është shpallur nga All-llahu Subhanehu ve Te'ala.


Vazhdon inshAll-llah...

----------


## pejani34

Vazhdo vazhdo , se mete vertet veglat instromentale dhe muzika jan HARAM 

ALLAHU te shperbleft.

----------


## ramazan_it

Pyetje:

*Kush mbajnë përgjegjësi më të madhe dhe bëjnë mëkat, në rast se unë zgjedhi t'i dëgjoj ata dijetarë që lejojnë muzikën?* 


Përgjigjsinë e mban vetë ai që ka zgjedhur të ndëgjon këngë dhe muzikë sepse dijetarët për çdo gabim kanë nga një sevap sepse janë më të ngritur se njerëzit e thejsht dhe për këtë arsye All-llahu na ka urdhëruar t'i pyesim dijetarët kur nuk dim diçka sepse u është dhuruar dije më shumë se neve.

Dhe është shumë me rëndësi siç e kam cek edhe më sipër se NUK LEJOHET TË KAPET DIKUSH PËR FJALËT E DISA DIJETARËVE PA I DITUR ARGUMENTET E SHERIATIT PËR HUKMIN (VENDIMIN) E ASAJ ÇËSHTJE, e kur i lexon dhe njoftohet me argumentet e sheriatit në lidhje me atë çështje ai që merr vetëm prej dijetarëve pa i ditur argumentet, e sheh se ka qen gabim dhe ka pasu verbërisht e insha All-llah nëse është i sinqert në kërkimin e tij shumë shpejt do ta vëren këtë gabim që me të madhe është përhapur në trojet tona.


Besoj se do të jetë e dobishme për ata që nuk e kanë pasur të qartë këtë që u cek më sipër.

Dhe së fundi them se me All-llahun qëndron suksesi.

Esselam alejkum.

----------


## ramazan_it

Harrova se ka prej tyre që ndigjojnë muzikë që edhe vetë nuk ja din përmbajtjen e saj, pra ja diçka sa për tu sqaruar të vërtetën e asaj që janë duke ndigjuar:

Es-selamu alejkum ve rahmetullahi ve berekatuhu vellezer e motra!
Ne rradhe te pare ju uroj agjerim te mbare te gjitheve dhe ALLAHU ju pranofte agjerimin dhe ju falte mekatet dhe gabimet,meshira e ALLAHUT qofte mbi profetim Muhamed a.s dhe familjen e tij.
Kini kujdes te gjithe pasi muzika eshte me te vertete nga shejtani,ne cdo kenge ka kode te fshehura qe truri jone nuk arrin ti kape per momentin por qe i ruan si informacion per tu pergjigjur ne nje rast tjeter.Nuk po them hadithet perseri se i kane thene vellezerit dhe motrat me siper,as ajetet nuk po i shkruaj me por lexo me konkretisht rreth te keqijave te muzikes dhe kengeve se sa hile ka ne to,Profeti a.s ka ditur edhe ato hile e shume gjera te tjera qe ne nuk i dijme ndaj ju keshilloj vellezer dhe motra ti permbahemi cdo fjale te tij dhe cdo ajeti ne Kur'an.

MASKIMI NË PRAPAVIJ DHE NDËGJIMI(INCIZIMI) NE PRAPAVIJË E MUZIKES

Egzistojnë dy tipe të maskimit në prapjijë dhe incizimit në prapavij(ndëgjimit), njëri është direkt ndërsa tjetri është i mjeguluar.
Nëse muzika lëshohet përpara atëherë ju atë e ndëgjoni në mënyrë të caktuar.Por egziston mënyra e lëshimit të incizimit nga prapa.Kur ajo lëshohet nga prapa në incizim ka porosi të fshehura,fjale te fshehura,kode. Porositë e rrotulluara.Me fjalë të tjera, kur e lëshoni nga përpara nuk e vëreni porosinë e fshehur.Veshi juaj nuk e kap por truri juaj po.
Si e kapë truri juaj atë?Kur hemisfera e majtë e kapë atë porosi , ajo nuk e kupton atë.Porosia ndonjëher tingëllon sikurse ndonjë zhurmë.
Hemisfera e majtë është e habitur dhe s’din se si të veproj me te për këtë arsye , ajo e lëshon porosinë nëpër ekran që të kalojë deri në anën e djathtë të trurit, hemisferen e djathtë ku informatat mirren si të gatshme dhe të vërteta dhe ruhen aty.Truri d.m.th. e merr atë si fakt.Ajo porosi do të zë vend aty dhe dikur në atë ardhmen do të lidhet dhe ndikoj në diçka.Cilat porosi pranohen nga truri jonë?Ja disa shembuj:
a)Black Oan, në njërën këngë të tyre thotë : "natas,natas,natas" .Nëse e ndëgjojmë mbrapsht ajo do të ketë kuptimin Satan,Satan.Ai është Zot,Ai është Zot.Kjo është mënyrë direkte e sjelljes mbrapa të fjalëve.
Incizimi i ndëgjuar nga përpara ka të bëjë me incizimin e ndëgjuar nga mbrapa.
b)Eagle, në njërën prej këngëve të tyre thojnë "This far down the line".Në ndëgjimin nga mbrapa eka kuptimin "Have a mind of Satan"(ta kesh mendjen e djallit ).Ky është versioni i mjegulluar i Lëshimit nga mbrapa.
c)Ngjajshëm, Pink Floyd - në këngën e tyre të lëshuar nga mbrapa thotë,"Is God still alive(A është Zoti ende Gjallë? ).He was here before(Ai ishte këtu përpara), so was Satan( edhe djalli ishte ) .
Lord-he was crucifed(Zoti is ishte vërë në kryq).
d)Në tingujt këngës se Led Zeppilin-ve "Stairway to heaven",gjenden fjalët "And here’s to my sweet satan and I live for satan " ( dhe ja kjo është për djallin, dhe une jetoj për djallin ).A mund të paramendosh që tërë këto fjalë të hynë në trurin tënd dhe ti ato ti pranosh.Satanistët shpesh ndëgjojnë rok dhe hevi metal muzikën.Ky është tipi më I rrëzikshëm I muzikës që ndokush mund ta ndëgjoj pasi që qto përmbajnë tërë këto porosi të fshehura.
Ka tipe të ndryshme të heavy metal-it:
a)Glamour metal
b)Black metal
c)Death metal
e)Occult punk
f)Shock rock
Dhe ne jemi të rrethuar me Muzikën pothuajse gjithnjë.Në vetëshërbime dhe ne gati çdo lokal që shkojmë mund të ndëgjojmë muzikë.Nuk e dij se a keni ndëgjuar ndonjëherë për lëshimin për mbrapa të incizimeve(porositë e fshehura që ndëgjohen nëse lëshohen këngët nga mbrapa).Edhe pse muzika është nga mbrapa ajo prap ka ndikim të fuqishëm në trurin e juaj edhe pse ju nuk jeni të vetëdijshëm se e keni ndëgjuar ndonjëherë.Maskimi në prapavijë është ndryshe si p.sh. nëse e marrim fjalen NATAS nga mbrapa do të thotë SATAN. Një shembull kënga Hotel California, nëse lëshohet nga mbrapa ajo thotë fjalët" hey satan he organized his own religion"(hej djall, ai organizoi religjionin e vet) I kam ndëgjuar këto fjalë vet.
Në albumin e Michael Jeckson "Dangerous" në ballinë është një piktur e një njeriu.Quhet Anton dhe ai është njeri që bëri biblen satanike dhe kjo përdoret në kishën satanike.Alistair Clowley që është themelues I kishës satanike. Thotë në librin e tij Magjija : " learn to speak backwards learn to write backwards, learn to play records backwards.."(Mëso të flasësh nga mbrapa, mëso të lëshosh incizimin nga mbrapa).Prindërit e tijë e përshkruajnë atë si bishë edhe piktura e tij paraqitet në ballinën e një albumi.Një turm njerëzish gjenden në album dhe foto e tij gjendet në mes.Disa shembuj të lëshimit mbrapa të porosive është edhe "o satana use me as your musician"(o djall më përdor si muzikant),"satan I am seeking to follow you"(o djall unë kërkoj të të përcjelli ), "o satan move in our voices"(o djall hyr në zërat tonë).
Një incident përpak ndodhi në Australi kur një professor I psikologjisë tha se muzika jep trimëri për vetëvrasje.Sa më I qartë tingulli aqë më gjatë mbetet në mendje.

Re: A lejohet kënga dhe muzika në Islam dhe cilat janë argumentet ? 
Pastrimi i shtepise nga zeri i shejtanit 

All-llahu (s.v.t) ka thene: "Dhe me ate alarmin e zerit tend, mashtroje ate qe mundesh prej tyre" 
Muxhahidi ka thene:"Zeri i shejtanit eshte kenga." 
Transmetohet nga Ebu Malik El-Esh'ariu se Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. ka thene: "Do t'i afrohen, disa njerez nga umeti im [pirjes se] alkoolit duke e emeruar ate me emer tjeter, vallezohet mbi kokat e tyre me kenge [muzike] e kengetare ,All-llahu do ta zhyte token [vendin] e tyre dhe do t'i shnderroje ne majmuna e derra". 
Pejgambri s.a.v.s ka thene: "Do te jene ne mesin e popullit Tim disa qe do te lejojne laviren (zinan), mendafshin (per meshkuj), alkoolin dhe muziken". Ibni Mes'udi ka thene: "Kenga kultivon (rrit) hipokrizine ne zemer ashtu siç rrit uji (shiu) bimen". 

Jezidi i biri El-Velidit ka thene: "Kini kujdes degjimin e kengeve ngase degjimi i kengeve zvoglon turpin, rrit epshin, humb edukaten, zevendeson alkoolin dhe [personi i tille] sillet ashtu siç sillet i dehuri".

Ebu Hanifja ka thene: Degjimi i kengeve eshte fisk (shfrenim).

Imam Maliku, kur eshte pyetur per kenget, ka thene: "Nuk e degjojne ate perveç se Fasiket [te shfrenuarit, te marrurit].
hafiu ka thene: "Kenga eshte defrim [argetim] i urrejtur ,e kushdegjon shume eshte mendjeleht dhe nuk pranohet deshmia prej tij.

Ahmed ibn Hambeli ka thene: "Kenga lulezon [kultivon] hipokrizine ne zemer nuk me pelqen.

Pra, vella musliman mendoj se nga e gjithe kjo, t'u eshte bere e qarte se degjimi i kengeve eshte "haram" [e ndaluar] dhe se eshte hingellim [zer] i shejtanit, e nese ngrit shejtani zerin ne nje shtepi atehere tubohen ushtria e tij nga gjithe anet, keshtu qe mbushin shtepine me çrregullime, fusin trazira e grindje, hidherime dhe mosmarveshje, e sa me shume te degjohet kenga ne nje shtepi aq me shume dhe tubohen shejtanet ne ate vend, keshtu qe ata bejne [ndertojne] çerdhet e tyre dhe ate shtepi marrin per vendbanim te tyre, per ate kerkohet nga ti vella musliman qe te pastrosh shtepin tende nga te gjithe kenget ndonje mjeti tjeter.pamar parasysh se a degjohet nepermjet radios, televizionit apo

Mesazhet sekrete të muzikes Rock 
Avokatete e djallit 
Zëri i Muzikës ndikon në shpejtimin e pulsit, nxehtësinë e lëkurës, rrit tensionin e gjakut dhe ndikon në aktivitetet e valëve te trurit. Ajo ndikon në 69-70% të tingujve që mund të gjinden në brendësi të trupit. 
E shtunë, 15 Marsi 2008 16:07 
Tingulli përhapet ne ujë, prej se cilit trupi i njeriut përbehet 70% ujë. Gjithashtu kockat në mënyrë të shpejtuar i dërgojnë informacionet ne sistemin nervor. Muzika shumë e rëndë është e dëmshme, studimet e vitit 1990 vërtetuan se muzika e rëndë e dëmton trupin e njeriut. 

KU QENDRON MUZIKA ROK NË GJITHË KËTË? 

Eksperimentet me bimë kanë treguar ngjashmëri... Bimët të cilat ishin eksperimentuar me muzikën e Jimmy Hendriksit dhe të grupit Led Zeppelin ishin vyshkën në periudhën 10-të ditore. 
Në veprimin e rok muzikës së çoroditur dhe përmbajtjes dhe mesazheve të saj, te rinjtë i thithin programet e së keqes. Këto programe kanë për të ndikuar në to që të jenë te ashpër dhe ideator te terrorit. Shumë prej tyre nuk janë të vetëdijshëm për mashtrimet që u bëhen! Shumë adhurues thonë që gjatë dëgjimit të kësaj muzike (Rock apo Heavy Metal) ndjehen shumë mirë dhe ndjehen plot me energji. Por ato nuk e dinë se ekziston edhe energjia negative e cila është e dëmshme. 

KOKAINA , MARIUHANA , LSD ... 

Në SHBA rinia kërkonte mënyrë të jetës tjetër, dhe ata ranë në kontakt me mariuhanen dhe droga të përpunuara si LSD. Disa droga, në përgjithësi nuk u kuptuan; besohej se ato mund ta zmadhojnë mendjen e njeriut dhe me marrjen e tyre të sigurohej dije mistike e cila mund ta zgjeronte vetëdijen e tyre. Shumë nga eksperimentuesit e lashtë të drogës LSD (më i shquari Timothy Leary ) e konsideronin këtë drogë, si dhuratë për njerëzimin, pa u marr parasysh prej dhe nga kush! Për shembull prodhuesi më i madh i LSD-së me emrin Owsley sponsorizonte grupin The Grateful Dead në tubimet promovuse të saj për idenë se LDS-ja të jep jetë... Duke i pasur para sysh këto të dhëna të LSD-së, konkludojmë se kjo ishte shtytëse për zhvillimin e Rokut. Muzika dhe teksti janë të ngarkuara me mistere dhe halucinacione te njerëzve. 

KURTHET SATANIKE 

Njëri ndër anëtarët e kryesisë së rrethit te iluministëve (dritpruesit e djallit) John Tod dëshmoi për lidhjet dhe shërbimet ndaj satanes... 
"Unë isha udhëheqës artistik i produksionit Zodiak, e cila ishte njëra ndër shoqatat më të mëdha. Ajo u mirrte me xhirimin dhe shumëfishimin e cd-ve dhe organizimin e koncerteve në SHBA... 
...Më në fund informatat e xhirimeve të fshehta, të zërave të padëgjueshme të lutjeve të djallit, dolën në publik dhe sollën panik tek producentët dhe prapavija e tyre. Ndërsa dëgjuesit të krishterë punuan për prishjen e popullaritetit të prodhuesve. Për këtë arsye u hap edhe një shtëpi e re diskografike dhe u nënshkrua marrëveshja me disa grupe rok dhe pastaj u formuan disa grupe të reja me emra të kristianëve. Një ndër thëniet e tyre ishte: 
"Po në qoftë se dëshironi të dini se sa djalla keni në shtëpi atëherë numërojini Rok disqet " 

MESAZHET E FSHEHTA 

Kënga "Stairway To Heaven" e grupit Led Zeppelin është kënga më e famshme në historinë e rok-ut. Një rresht i këngës thotë "A e di, nga një herë fjalët kanë dy kuptime". Duhet kuptuar se kënga ka prapavi satanike "Back Masking"... 
Një pjesë e dëgjuesve e dëgjojnë zërin normal, "por ekzistojnë dy rrugë që mund të shkosh, por në garim ende ka kohë për të ndërruar rrugën në të cilën je." 
Po, por nëqoftëse lëshohet prapa, shumë qartë mund të dëgjohet : 
"Ky është Satana im i dashur... 

ohhhh, do të këndoj sepse jetoj me Satanen" 
Kjo është kënga "number one" në histori të rok-ut. Vetëm një koincidencë nuk mund të thuhet, Jimmy Page është besimtar i dorëzuar pas ardhjes së Satanistit Alister Crowel. Një ndër mësimet satanistike te Crowelerit është mësimi i të dëgjuarit tek njerëzit duke ju folur përsëprapshti. Në këngën "Houses Of Holy" ato këndojnë: 
" Le të jetë kënga zoti yt 
A do të jesh i kujdesshëm ndaj thirrjes së Zotit tënd 
oh, Satana...." 
Shumë rok-star të grupeve si: The Beatls, The Eagles, Pink Flojd, Alan Parsons Project, T. Rex, Rolling Stones, Tull, Elton John, Madonna e të tjerë, përveç muzikës shkatërruese dëgjuesve u japin nëpërmjet një deshifrimi teknik të një regjistrimi, edhe mesazhin e fshehtë për veshin, të pa dëgjueshëm (por në të vërtet të dëgjueshëm); këto mesazhe kishin për qëllim destabilizimin fetar... 
Kur të analizojmë thelbin e domethënies në tru shikohen qartë mesazhet e fshehta dhe do i kemi të qarta qëllimet Satanike për regrutimin e masës së re, e cila për atë nuk ka vetëdije, që po rekrutohet në legjionet e Sataned!... 

ROCK PËR SË PRAPSHTI 

Disa shembuj të mesazheve të fshehta: 
"Eja tek ne, eja tek ne, eja tek ne... 
Kënga ("Hell Awaits", grupi Slayer) 
"Vet satana është Zoti im" (kënga "God of Thunder" grupi Kiss) 
"Unë të dua thotë satanën" (kënga "Tops" grupi Rolling Stones) 
"Ti je i pa fuqishëm kundër armiqve, kundër këndimit për punë të këqija"( kënga "She bop" grupi Cindy Lauper) 
"Hail satana, haaaaail Satana" (kënga "When you Call my name" këngëtarja Madonna) 

FSHEHTAS DHE HAPTAS 

Ndërsa metoda backward masking (back masking) menjëherë më të mirëve rok bende iu solli popullaritet të madh, për arsye se mesazhet e fshehta të satanës "i ndihmonin në përparim", porse heavy metal ose death metal, grupet haptas i përdornin fjalët kundër besimit në Zotin: "Dëgjo o njeri me çfarë po ta ledhatojnë, bëju *** deri në fund". Rock ylli homoseksual, David Bowie, ne gazetën Rolling Stone (12.02.1976) e befasoi botën e muzikës me fjalët që tha: "Rocku gjithmonë ishte muzika e satanës...besoj se Rock&rolli është i rrezikshëm... kam ndjenja që po na lajmëron për diçka më të errët se sa ne." 
Në këngën "The Conjuring" (grupi Megadeth), mund të dëgjohet haptas misioni i rok-ut: 
" Unë jam avokati i satanës 
Shitës nëse do... 
Eja mu bashkëngjit. 
Në ambiciet e mia për ferrin 
Unë jam pronari i shpirtit tënd" 
Grupi Metallica në këngën e tyre "Yump in the Fire", e urdhërojnë rininë që të hidhen drejt e në ferr: 
" më ndiq tani fëmija im... 
Vepro ashtu si po të them... 
Hidhu me dëshirën tënde ..." 
Në këngën e tyre " The Prince", grupi Metallica haptas këndon: 
"Engjëll prej thellësive jam..... 
Dua të shes shpirtin tim... 
Merre shpirtin tim satano... 
Bashkë me diamantet me të cilët je i rrethuar, 
Nuk ma ndien për parajsën 
Për atë mos më kërko. 
Le të digjem në ferr 
Prej ditës që do të vdes..." 

Ylli i Rokut Marrilyn Manson mburret me atë se ai është personi i cili do të mbetet në kujtesë, si personi i cili e pruri fundin e krishterizmit (Spin august 1996) shpresat e Mansonit janë: 
"Mendoj që njerëzit sa herë që ta dëgjojnë këtë album, besimi në zotin do të zhduket nga kokat e tyre" (HUH oktober 1996). Mansoni me vetëmburrje pohon se ka më tepër njerëz të tillë se sa shikohet sesa: "Unë nuk e di, a është kush që a e ka kuptuar qartë atë se çfarë ne po përpiqemi të bëjmë. Ajo nuk përfaqëson veten shokë... Ajo është marrëzi. Një herë kur ti kapim, ne mund tu japim mesazhet tona (hit parade , tetor 1996 ) 
Bon Jovi këndon në Homebound Train 
"Qysh kur isha fëmijë. 
Djalli me mori për dore 
Me çoi deri te shtëpia ime 
Më bëri njeri... 
Unë shkoj poshtë, poshtë, poshtë, poshtë. 
Në tren i cili shkon për në shtëpi " 
Në revistën "Smash hits" Bon Jovi thotë: 
"Do ta kisha vrarë edhe nënën time për rok&roll-in. Do të shes edhe shpirtin tim për të!" 
Një ndër këngët më të njohura të viteve 70 është "Hotel Kalifornia" i grupit the Eagles. Shumë njerëz nuk mund ta paramendojnë as në ëndrrat e tyre se ajo këngë i kushtohet "kishës satanike" e cila është e vendosur në hotel, në rrugicën Kalifornia. Në faqosjen e albumit, në pjesën e jashtme në ballë, është vendosur fotoja e Antona Laveya, themeluesit të "kishës satanike" dhe autorit të biblës satanike. Ato do të thonë: The Eagles nuk janë serioz, ata vetëm shesin cd." 
Larry Salter, menaxheri i këtij grupi, në gazetën Waco Tribune Herald (28.11.1982) e pranoi, se The Eagels ishin te implikuar ne fushën satanike. Nuk është çuditëse, sepse duke marrë parasysh se njëra nga këngët u emërtua "Ditë e mbarë në ferr." Në këngën "Hotel Kalifornia" ata këndojnë: "Egërsia nuk mund të vritet..." duke menduar në djallin. 
Grupi KISS, në një koncert rrëfimi i tyre ishte "Ne jemi prijësit e vëllezërve satanik të Amerikës. Prodhuesit e cd-ve nuk donin të botonin emrin e vërtet, sepse ai emër ishte "Kings in satan service" (mbretërit ne shërbim te djallit ) 
Grupi Black Sabbath gjatë koncerteve të tyre u bënin risi dhe thirrje që ta pranonin satanen. Një ndër albumet e tyre e ka emrin "I shitëm shpirtat tanë për rok&roll-in." 
Kënga e tyre N :i habitur!:  :bleta: : (lindja e Krishtit në të zezë), është kënga më e hapur e djallit. Kjo është kënga më e dashur e Luciferit në të cilën ai i thërret dëgjuesit që ta kapin për dore. 
Ne ndarjen e çmimit MTV të vitit 1992, presidenti i grupit Red Hot Chili Peppers pas falënderimit tha: "Në radhë të parë falënderojmë satanen..." 

ÇFARË MENDON SE BËN KJO MUZIKË? 

Përmendëm vetëm disa grupe të njohur në botë që i shërbejnë satanit. 
Sipas librit "Satanizmi në Amerikë", kjo dukuri përfaqëson ngritjen e një kulture më të lart të adoleshentëve të ri të SHBA-së. Studimet që i bëri georgia (police acadamy) tregojnë se 90% e satanisteve janë adoleshentët. Dr. Paul King drejtori i programit për adoleshentët në spitalin Charter Lakeside Tennesseeju, thotë qe 80 % e pacienteve të tyre janë për arsye të rok muzikës. Ato thonë: "Kjo, bëhet filozofia e tyre e jetës , feja e tyre..." 

Përktheu nga boshnjakishtja: Enis Hoxha 
"Takwim" 2006

Të ma bëni hallall në rastëse e kam prek dikë në lidhje me atë sa i takon muzikës.

Esselamun alejkum we rahmetullahi we berekatuhu.

----------


## ramazan_it

> ramazan te pershendese me kengen 2 lule te bardha,,,,,


kthetrat, a ka mundësi që këtë përshëndetje ta lashë për në Ditën e Gjykimit???

----------


## injejti

Ska argument qe muzika asht e lejuar ne ISLAM

te pakten un skam mujt ta gjej.

----------


## AnaH_M

Kan mbet fmija,me dy libra qe i kan lexu,me then  se nuk ja pranoj fetfan ktij apo atij dijetari,o njerez bini njeher e pergjithmon ne mend,se nuk jeni ju qe skeni as nje fakultet te kryer lidhur me fen,te jepni fetfa e ne ti marim ato,e ti lem fajlet e atyre qe kan te drejt te bejn nje gje te tille. kardawi sben.e albani i mire, epse,pse ti je selefist apo cka?aman mjaft ma,se jeni duke u be mjet talles per boten,hec bre wlla fali 5 kohe te namazit agjeroe ramazanin jepe zeqatin beje haxhin nese ke mundesi,me shum ska nevoj te besh,nese muzika esht harama mos ndegjo,por ket mendim mbaje per vete e mos kundershto dijetaret,sepse nese je aq fetar duhet ta dijsh se trashiguesit e pejgamberve jan dijetaret,dijetaret jan ata qe kan me shum frig zotin,dhe ne fund te fundit,ti nuk je ai qe humb,sepse pergjegjsia esht e atij qe te jep ate fetva.

----------

